# Married to Portuguese, I'm not. Passport?



## TDMasterpiece (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi, I'm 20. I'm married to my beautiful Portuguese wife, she's 23.
We got married in early April 2011. (2 Years)
When can I apply for a Portuguese passport? I think it's after 3 years of marriage, so... how long does it take (the process of applying), how much does it cost? And will I be able to live in Europe, as specified in the EEA? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

SEF say
" 1. Who can acquire the Portuguese nationality?

Children underage or incapable whose father or mother acquires the Portuguese nationality. (art. 2.º L.N.)
In case of marriage or union of fact, judicially recognized, with a Portuguese national. (art. 3.º of the LN)
Underage by full adoption. (art. 5.º of the LN)
By naturalization (art. 6.º of the LN)
- Foreign legal resident for 6 years (n.º 1 of art. 6.º of the LN)"

Application is made in Portugal at the Conservatoria but in Canada it would be the Consulate, I would suggest you contact them and ask, might be different to applying via Conservatoria.


----------



## TDMasterpiece (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm from Israel. I live in Canada. I lived in the UK before. I will probably be in Israel somewhere next year, and I've been thinking about applying then, but I needed a head-start, in case I needed something that takes long time.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

If you and your wife are resident in Canada then that's where you start the Portuguese Canadian Consulate, one of requirements is a Criminal check from each country you've been Resident, you'd need to contact the relevant Embassy or Consulate which I believe must be Apostilled and official translation in along with a copy of your Birth Certificate which must be Apostilled and officially translated, as i said you need to check as requirements might be different via Consulate


----------



## TDMasterpiece (Apr 8, 2013)

I can do all of that, but we don't have to be married at least 3 years? 
We got married in Israel. (Yes we have a marriage license, with the golden stub and everything. The stub itself costs like 400$.)
April 6th, 2011 is when we got married.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I can only say read the SEF quote, it makes no mention of a time if you marry a Portuguese National then check with the Consulate.

I'm only currently sort of up to date with this because I've been helping a friend acquire Nationality but in their case they've needed to be a Legal Resident in Portugal for 6 years


----------



## TDMasterpiece (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks bro!


----------

